# Orijen



## tully (Jan 25, 2007)

I have started using Orijen dog food. It is a high quality dog food out of Canada. It is grain free. My dogs are doing really well on it. One of the reasons I chose it is my dog Rory has seizures. We are taking him off all grains and it has really helped. Has anyone else tried it? I think it is a great dog food. Unfortunatly it is only in Florida right now so I have to order on line. I am hoping more people will check it out and we can get it in the states. Check out the reviews.


----------



## h2odog (Oct 11, 2006)

I am also feeding Orijen on a rotating basis with Nature's Logic. I love the ingredients is Orijen and my dog agrees totally. She continues to lick the bowl after the last piece of kibble is long gone. It is currently sold in only a few places in the U.S. I received an email from Mike's Feed Farm in New Jersey that it will soon be sold there and hopefully be distributed more throughout the Northeast and beyond. Great food, highly recommended.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

I looked into Orijen and it seems like a great food! It's funny though, I remember someone posting (I have to try and find it)- out of Canada saying something like: "Everyone is mad for Orijen in the States, and we in Canada are trying to get our hands on dog food from the States" I'm glad that your doggie with seizures is responding well to the food. IMHO, if it works for your dog, who am I to tell you to stop using it.


----------



## tully (Jan 25, 2007)

I really like it. I have both my dogs on it now. It is rated extremely high. It has no grains. There coats look great and their stools are perfect, ewwwww 
My holistic vet is really impressed with this food. I am ordering it out of Florida right now. I can't find it in my state. My holistic dog food store is working on it. Paying the UPS fee is kinda high! 

I was looking into timberwolf but am a little wary of all the fish, you know, with pollution and mercury. Anywho, I have had great results with it thus far.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

I havent heard of it.

Are there any website links available?


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

atldoglover said:


> It's funny though, I remember someone posting (I have to try and find it)- out of Canada saying something like: "Everyone is mad for Orijen in the States, and we in Canada are trying to get our hands on dog food from the States"


LOL that was me. In Ontario we have NO distributers of Timber Wolf Organics here, ( my area anyway) it still freaks me out ! 

tully im glad to hear that one of our fine Canadian products is working so well for you!

Heres a link
http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/orijen/


----------



## tully (Jan 25, 2007)

Wimble, have you tried it? Or , do you do raw food? My vet feels that Orijen is the closest correct balance for dogs of any diet out there. They really are doing really well on it. There coats look great, their poops are perfect texture ewwww and Rory had been seizure free It is hard to get here. I have to order it out of Florida and I live in Maryland. They are working with me to get it here. They have been really attentive to my request.


----------



## my4boys (Mar 12, 2007)

I am also using Orijen for my 4, and they love it. I ordered 3 of the 27lbs bags through a distributor in WA. I have gone through 1 1/2 bags . They are doing really well on it too, good coats and there poop is a lot smaller and less frequent then it was on EP. I hope they sell in here soon the shipping cost is so expensive. But my boys are doing so well on it that if I have to I will pay the extra cost to have it shipped.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I think Orijen looks amazing- definitely the best ingredient list I've ever seen on any kibble. Not just the fact that it's grain free, but also the protein and fat levels, the herbal supplements, everything! I checked into having it shipped and definitely can't afford it, so hopefully it'll be available near me soon.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

tully said:


> Wimble, have you tried it? Or , do you do raw food? My vet feels that Orijen is the closest correct balance for dogs of any diet out there. They really are doing really well on it. There coats look great, their poops are perfect texture ewwww and Rory had been seizure free It is hard to get here.


I feed raw, and when its a kibble day ( quite rare) I feed EVO. I havent tried Orijen, but feed my cats Acana ( not the best food out there for them, but Im really impressed with it so far.)

Meiko, ( my Border Collie) cant eat raw due to some health issues, and I feed him Wellness. Not by choice, but its the only food that he is taking well too and seems to keep him from getting exhaused so quickly ( im sure its probably not food related, but more or less coincedince) 

I'll make you a deal...  

Ship me Timberwolf Organics and I'll ship you Orijen.  lol Cause thats the food I really want to get my hands on. ( I am aware of the issues they are having too, but really like the looks of the food regardless)


----------



## K9cuisine (May 14, 2007)

tully said:


> I have started using Orijen dog food. It is a high quality dog food out of Canada. It is grain free. My dogs are doing really well on it. One of the reasons I chose it is my dog Rory has seizures. We are taking him off all grains and it has really helped. Has anyone else tried it? I think it is a great dog food. Unfortunatly it is only in Florida right now so I have to order on line. I am hoping more people will check it out and we can get it in the states. Check out the reviews.


Hello Everyone,

I saw your post about ORIJEN only being availabel in Florida and wanted to coment. I am the owner of the K9 Cuisine web site. We now have the ORIJEN dog food online. We offer free shipping on orders over $50.00.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I rotate between Innova Evo and Orijen and am VERY happy with both of them!!! I ffed a combination of raw and kibble and my guys are doing so much better from when they were on Wellness Super 5 (especially after Wellness changed owners and changed their recipes). I highly recommend Orijen!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

K9cuisine said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I saw your post about ORIJEN only being availabel in Florida and wanted to coment. I am the owner of the K9 Cuisine web site. We now have the ORIJEN dog food online. We offer free shipping on orders over $50.00.


That's really great to know. I've also been looking at Orijen. The boys are now both on Timberwolf Organics and doing fantastic on it, but it would be nice to be able to offer them an alternative every so often.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Well its been a few weeks now that I broke down and bought some Orijen... I am really impressed and have now bailed on the T.O. I was looking for.
Everyone has Orijen now, the cats and the kibble fed dog. I also dont feel nearly as guilty when I dont have raw meal prepared for the other 3 dogs who eat mainly raw.
They eat so much less of it, and I am happy with the maintenance of their already beautiful coats.
I am glad to say too, that there was NO issues what so ever switching them over!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

K9cuisine said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I saw your post about ORIJEN only being availabel in Florida and wanted to coment. I am the owner of the K9 Cuisine web site. We now have the ORIJEN dog food online. We offer free shipping on orders over $50.00.


WOW, this is so exciting, I can actually get my hands on Orijen without exorbinent shipping costs, just placed my first order. 
Thanks so much,
Katherine


----------



## Mulligan (Mar 24, 2007)

I went to my local feed store today to buy some kibble-I am going to try Eagle Pack Holistic for now. Well, on the counter they had a sample bag of Orijen!! I am so excited! I asked the clerk if they were going to carry it and she said probably since they sent the sample. OMD!!! I am in the Chicago area and would love to try the Orijen. Just wanted everyone to know they might be expanding their territories in the States.


----------



## berkana58 (Feb 7, 2009)

I, just last night ordered our first bag of the Orijen dog food. Can't wait to try it! My husband and I are very concerned about pet food. We had a pet cat die from tainted pet food some years back, liver and kidney failure, we'd had her for 13 years! I generally prepare our dogs food myself but our Vet suggested that we supplement with dry kibble as well. We have a little York/Chi mix that suffers from seizures. Timberwolf was recommended and we have been feeding all of our dogs Timberwolf for the last 6 months. We've had excellent results! The diet change cured our dog of siezures! Sounds amazing but it's true! She's been seizure free now for a little over 4 months, no more medication for her! WooHoo! Our Scottie and Yorkie are doing beautifully on the Timberwolf as well. I've read articles from people that have had difficulties with Timberwolf, but we haven't. Anyway, for variety we decided to try Orijen. Orijen seems to have all the requirements we like in our dogs food so we'll see. I'm in the states but my daughter lives in Alberta, Canada and she had never heard of Orijen. lol Will post our results with the Orijen after we've used it for a while. 
Yes, Timberwolf does have quite a bit of fish in it. Every time I open the container to feed, that "fishy" smell wafts up, rather unpleasant, but our dogs love it! Who am I to argue?


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I feed my pup Orijen and cant say enough good things about it . He loves it and the ingredients can't be beat . It's good stuff ! 
My friend has a Aussie and she feeds Acana to her's , made by the same people and its good quality as well .
Ya my puppy had a smell to him as well when I got him but since the food change it's been a night and day difference .


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been feeding my 3 dogs Orijen Senior since November. They are doing great on it! I will continue to use it! I have ordered from k9cuisine and Petfood Direct. I like the free shipping from k9cuisine! I order a 29 lb. bag at a time and it lasts me quite awhile. My dogs are small. I was doing a rotation feeding and using great foods. I always wanted to try Orijen, tho', so I decided to order some online. When it came, my dogs loved it! They will eat it dry without a topper! Great food IMO!


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm going to introduce Orijen tomorrow. So excited to hear all the great reviews!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Orijen is awesome. I am feeding her the puppy formula and I am transitioning her to the 6 Fish formula. I am really interested to see what all those fish oils and sea vegetables will do to her. Kinda pricey, but it's worth it because I am very confident I will hardly see the vet in the future.


----------



## berkana58 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you LiL Red and all! I'm happy to hear from all the satisfied customers! Like I said, can't wait to try it! I was owned by an Aussie for 15 years, smartest, most loyal friend I've ever had! She was beautiful and I'll never forget her!


----------



## Jester966 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been feeding my german shepherd puppy orijen large breed puppy. Unfortunately, his stools have been very inconsistent - sometimes good but often they are very soft (almost runny sometimes). I tried cutting his intake back and that seemed to helped a little at first, but then became inconsistent again within a week or so. I also cut out all other treats but that didn't seem to change anything. It's unfortunate because I think Orijen is one of the best foods and from what I hear, _most_ dogs that try it do extremely well on it.

We're near the end of the first bag and I think that next week I will pick up a bag of Innova LB puppy to try instead. If that works out then I will stick with it for a while, and maybe try to reintroduce the Orijen when he's an adult.


----------



## berkana58 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Jester, this may sound silly...but has your puppy been wormed lately? Do you take him/her to dog parks? Just asking because our Scottie, she's a puppy too, had runny stools too and I thought it might be the Timberwolf, but, come to find out it was a mild case of Giardia. I was shocked! Don't know where she could have contracted it, we don't let her run loose at dog parks, but that is the first thing our Vet asked us, "do u utilize dog parks". Just a notion. Maybe your puppy and Orijen don't mesh, that happens.


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Those who have switched to Orijen, how long did your dog have running stool? My dog is gassy when she goes to poop and everything is like water


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

El Fragil said:


> Those who have switched to Orijen, how long did your dog have running stool? My dog is gassy when she goes to poop and everything is like water


3-4 days for my dog. Not as gassy anymore, but when she does pass gas, it's like a death cloud from hell. Could also be what I am using to top it with as well. Been using Evanger's 100% Duck. She goes crazy for it.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine never experienced that at all . How gradual was your switch over . I did it over 7 days , very carefully measuring . 





El Fragil said:


> Those who have switched to Orijen, how long did your dog have running stool? My dog is gassy when she goes to poop and everything is like water


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Red Express said:


> Mine never experienced that at all . How gradual was your switch over . I did it over 7 days , very carefully measuring .


My dog had running poop and was on a chicken and rice diet to correct last week. She had been on Royal Canin previous to the chicken and rice. I never went back to the Royal Canin. I gradually started mixing in Orijin to her chicken and rice.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

El Fragil said:


> Those who have switched to Orijen, how long did your dog have running stool? My dog is gassy when she goes to poop and everything is like water


Well that's what the puppy formula did to Akira, we realised that he does not tolerate chicken well (he's not allergic though). Since then we've been on Orijen 6 fishes and it's great. Even if we moved from Canada to France, we're still feeding it to Akira and he nevers grow tired of it.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

I like orijen for small breed puppies and adults. I also like it for medium and large breed adults.

I do NOT like the fact that this food makes a large breed puppy food, when every other brand that makes grain free food has said "Don't feed it to large breed puppies!".

The high calorie (high fat & protein, low carb ) and inapropriate calcium : phosphorous ratio is considered inapropriate for medium & large breed puppies by every other brand that makes a low carb grain free diet. Yet orijen wants you to feed it.

If you call Champion pet foods they will not respond to this question. They will not answer your specific questions, they will just tell you that it's a good food, and feed it to find out 

They also make a senior diet. Which is not a senior diet. The ash, magneiusm and phosphorous level is enough to put any senior dog into renal failure. The different titles on the foods is to make the consumer feel safe (puppy, large breed puppy, adult, and senior). It's not actually labelling different life stage formulas. They change the proportions slightly, again, to make the consumer feel safe.

If you ask reps for Wellness/OMH they will tell you not to feed CORE grainfree until after 12 months in a medium breed and 18 in a large breed. Natura reps (Innova Evo) will tell you the same thing regarding large breeds. Solid Gold reps will tell you the same thing re: Barking at the moon. Petcurean reps will tell you the same thing for GO Grain free.

Petcurean even went the step further to create NOW which is a moderate carb grain free dog food. It has more protein bag for bag, because the grains aren't raising the protein levels, but it's still traditional proportions. 

*rant*

I am sorry, but this is one of my pet peeves. My store carries the orijen line, but as a store has decided not to carry the L.B puppy formula.

Meghan


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I just opened up a new bag of Orijen puppy and it has small bone fragments all over the kibble!


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you sure thats not just from cooked fish ? How big are they ?


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

If at any time you are concerned with an Orijen product, Champion pet foods DO stand behind their products 100% and will give you a full money back guarantee at any time with proof of purchase. 

Your local pet store that you bought the food back will also be fully re-reimbursed for the price of the pet food, so they should be willing to take the food back as well.


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Meghan&Pedro said:


> If at any time you are concerned with an Orijen product, Champion pet foods DO stand behind their products 100% and will give you a full money back guarantee at any time with proof of purchase.
> 
> Your local pet store that you bought the food back will also be fully re-reimbursed for the price of the pet food, so they should be willing to take the food back as well.


My dog is about 15 lbs, 18 months old. I started her with the adult formula. Should I have gone with the puppy?


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, I returned it. Seems like there's a few more people at my local store who brought bak theirs as well. I am switching to Innova puppy, I feel more secure.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

For a small breed dog (20lbs an under at maturity) they are skelatally done growing at 8-9 months, with full muscle development by about 10 months. They do a lot of growing in a very short amount of time.

For a small breed dog over 8 months of age the Orijen adult dog food is a fine choice 

Under 8 months and I would stick to their original puppy (yellow bag) because that's ideal for small breed growth.
Meg


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## StingRay (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been feeding Orijen since it first came out. I think it is a very dense food and can therefore cause a softer stool. They don't put strange ingredients in their food to harden a dogs stool like some other lower quality brands. It is also grain free so might not add enough bulk to some dogs poops.

They just came out with a new grain free line called Acana Provincial. This food seems to have similar ingredients to Orijen but a little lower in protein and with the addition of pumpkin. I think this may help with the runny stool issues as pumpkin usually helps in that way.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

StingRay said:


> I've been feeding Orijen since it first came out. I think it is a very dense food and can therefore cause a softer stool. They don't put strange ingredients in their food to harden a dogs stool like some other lower quality brands. It is also grain free so might not add enough bulk to some dogs poops.
> 
> They just came out with a new grain free line called Acana Provincial. This food seems to have similar ingredients to Orijen but a little lower in protein and with the addition of pumpkin. I think this may help with the runny stool issues as pumpkin usually helps in that way.


Good point, Acana is very hard to find here in Florida.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm doggy sitting this week for a friend who's Aussie eats Acana Lamb and Apple. My pup has been on Orijen small puppy for a while , now my pup ( 5 months old ) got into her food ( the Acana ) and now wont even smell his Orijen. They are both made by the same company . Think I'll have to change to the Lamb and Apple cause Red wont even look at his Orijen . Anyone have a similar experience with a friends food ? 

Thanks !!!

Oh ya ,below is my house guest for the week , YES she has as much energy as she projects in the picture 

*Sausage*


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Lil Red Express said:


> I'm doggy sitting this week for a friend who's Aussie eats Acana Lamb and Apple. My pup has been on Orijen small puppy for a while , now my pup ( 5 months old ) got into her food ( the Acana ) and now wont even smell his Orijen. They are both made by the same company . Think I'll have to change to the Lamb and Apple cause Red wont even look at his Orijen . Anyone have a similar experience with a friends food ?
> 
> Thanks !!!
> 
> ...


HA! I love the name Sausage. Anyhow, I would love to feed my dog Acana, but I can't find it anywhere, I like the fact that it has lower protein.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I know, I would like to feed Acana, too! I am feeding Orijen Sr. right now and loving it, but would also like the slightly lower protein. I have found a website of a store in Florida that sells it. I won't need dog food for quite awhile, but I may order from this store next time and buy Acana!

Here's the website: www.only4pets.com


----------



## StingRay (Feb 10, 2009)

High protein is okay as long as you consider the quality and digestibility. A dog food may be high in protein but the source of the protein may be poor quality and therefore not easily processed by your dog.

This is a great article which talks about this:
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Lucy is on her 4th or 5th day of Orijen and I swear to god her coat has improved already. My wife thinks I am nuts, but the chestnut is really standing out. (She's a blenheim cav)


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, I'm on week 3 of Orijin. Lucy is 15lbs. Is 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup at dinner a sufficient amount? I was feeding her a cup per day (1/2 and 1/2) but she seemed to have more stool than usual, so I cut her down to 3/4 of a cup total per day. Thoughts? 

And I love this food. She is doing great!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

over feeding will cause loose stools. maybe that was the problem? i think that as long as she is not losing weight (or gaining) at this amount of food then it is the right amount.

good luck with it.

my friend feeds her 3 yo husky/border collie x orijen and has just started feeding her 1 yo samoyed (iorek's brother) this food as well. they are both doing fantastic on it!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Is Orijen cheaper for you (ioreks_mom) since you live in Canda?? I just bought a bag of the 6 Fish and it was $42.99 USD.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

to be completely honest, i don't know! i think that the big bag is close to $60 CAD if not a little more. i will have to ask my friend when i talk to her later  i know that i paid 22.99 for the 6 lb bag of orijen for my cats.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! I am feeding Stella (17 lbs.) 3/8-1/2 c. Orijen Sr. a day divided into 2-3 meals. She is doing fine on that amt. Lucy weighs 24 lbs. and Desi weighs 29 lbs. and they are getting 3/4 -1 c. a day divided into 2-3 meals. This seems to be working for us. My dogs are couch potatoes, tho' LOL! Good luck!


----------



## Layladog (Sep 25, 2008)

For those having trouble switching to this food, I would recommend doing it over the course of several weeks rather than a few days. This is what my vet recommended and it seemed to help. I still get some irregular stool once in awhile, but it's not too bad.

I would also add that this has really been a VERY inexpensive food despite the high price tag because I only have to feed my (55lb) dog about 1.5 cups a day - any more than that and she starts to put on weight. She eats about 2 cups of other premium foods. It takes me a good 2.5-3 months to get through a bag, so that's about $20 a month.

This is a great kibble. However, I might keep looking because of the irregular poo and because I think her skin/coat was a little better on other brands.


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

I switched my Cavalier, Lucy (15lbs) to Orijen Six Fish after this whole saga: 
http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/45469-loose-stool-frequent-defication.html

Long story short, we think she developed an allergy to chicken products. 

Here's the thing with the Six Fish. I give her 1/4 cup with 1 TBs of pumpkin in the morning after her walk. Her stool around her 5pm walk is solid and perfect. I then give her 1/2 cup after her afternoon walk (short walk, 5 mins or so) with 1 TBs pumpkin. Lucy then has loose stool, some straining and usually has to go out in the middle of the night. Is the quantity affecting her? Should I give her equal amounts at both times during the day? Could the difference in amount cause such a significant change in her stool? 

Is Orijen that nutritionally dense that it would cause this to happen? Thanks for the help!


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I have an Orijen question too--Bailey (20-week old Bichon x Cavalier) has been eating Orijen puppy for 3-4 weeks but was transitioned slowly so has only been on Orijen alone for a few days now. I've been feeding him 1 cup/day. He was just under 8 lbs at his last vet visit and has probably gained a bit since then. 

The feeding guidelines on the bag are so rough--for a dog his size I think it says to feed between 3/4 and 2 cups per day--does it seem like I'm feeding him an appropriate amount?


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

The best way to tell is to watch him and make sure his weight stays where you want it. If you notice he's getting a little thin, up his food intake or decrease it if he starts getting chubby. Mojo has a whole lotta hair so you can't just look at him and tell (he looks a lot bigger than he really is with all that hair). I feel his ribs to get an idea of how he's doing. I like to feel his ribs easily but I don't want him so thin it's just skin and bone--should be a little layer of fat there too. Next time you are at the vet, ask him or her to show you how to assess his weight as it's a lot easier to have someone show you and explain what it should feel like versus reading about it.

I checked the site and for puppy food, at 20 weeks and 8 lbs he should get 1 to 1 3/4 cups per day. Since the weight limit they are using is 7-11 lbs for that range, I think one cup is a really good starting place.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Those are just guidelines. My dog is 43 lbs and I give her 3/4 cup twice a day. And her weight is perfect. I give her the 6 fish.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you. I have a vet appointment this weekend so I'll see how much he's gained since his last one and also ask the vet how to evaluate his weight. He doesn't seem to be going hungry but yet I think he'd eat as much as I gave him--he looooooves the food


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

My Cav is 15 lbs and I've been giving her 1/3 cup of Six Fish twice a day. I'm kind of wondering where I should end up, too.


----------



## jimmepat (Jun 9, 2009)

I've just started my dogs on this food a couple of days ago and have noticed a dramatic increase in the amount of water they drink. Has anyone else noticed this? Perhaps they just weren't drinking enough before. We used to feed them various foods (Nutro Max, Authority, Wellness, etc).


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

PLEASE see below Orijen response back to me. 
In Orijen dry dog food I was concerned about the selenium, citric acid and fish meal in their products. Selenium can be very toxic, fish meal must be preserved with Ethoxyquin, as per the US coast Guard) unless the package clearly states they use Ethoxyquin Free fish meal and citric acid can cause bloat if the food is mixed with water or dogs drink water after eating. BTW, there is a safer more expensive selenium alternative that pet companies are now starting to use which are selenium yeast, an organic selenium or best of all no selenium at all. And instead of the Citric Acid why don't they use a more natural preservative like rosemary, tocopherols (vit E) or ascorbic acid (vit C). When I see selenium, sodium selenite and all the other nasty ingredients listed in dry or can I refuse to buy that product. Anyway HERE IS THEIR RESPONSE BACK TO ME. Best to all of you and your fur friends.

HERE IS ORIJEN'S E-MAIL TO ME:
we are currently reviewing the removal of selenium from our products. Please check back with us in a couple of months and we will have more information regarding this.



Our fish meals are not persevered with ethoxyquin. We work directly with our fish suppliers and pay them a premium to have the fish meals preserved naturally with Vitamin E and Rosemary extract instead of the commonly used ethoxyquin preservative.


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

tully said:


> I have started using Orijen dog food. It is a high quality dog food out of Canada. It is grain free. My dogs are doing really well on it. One of the reasons I chose it is my dog Rory has seizures. We are taking him off all grains and it has really helped. Has anyone else tried it? I think it is a great dog food. Unfortunatly it is only in Florida right now so I have to order on line. I am hoping more people will check it out and we can get it in the states. Check out the reviews.


WARNING: I use to feed my dogs Orijen 75% protein but the last few months 

my dogs have had really bad diarrhea. We thought one would need IV fluids 

because he was getting dehydrated. I looked at the bag and saw they now 

changed to 80% protein and now use sodium selenite which I would never buy 

a food with this ingredient. Instead of Orijen getting better they are getting 

worse. 80% protein is a lot for a non working dog. And now with the 

recall, I have to look for another brand of dog food with selenium yeast, 

no ethoxyquin, no BHT etc. Also, the company that once was great in 

customer service now refuses to answer e-mail questions. What are they 

hiding. This use to be a good quality dog food that I use to recommend to 

everyone. When I returned the 80% protein bag back to the store the girl said a lot of 

people have been complaining and they aren't recommending this brand 

anymore.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

nan said:


> WARNING: I use to feed my dogs Orijen 75% protein but the last few months
> 
> my dogs have had really bad diarrhea. We thought one would need IV fluids
> 
> ...


75% protein? 80% protein? You're mistaken. Those were/are the meat percentages. The protein in the adult forumla is 38%


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I guess I missed the Orijen recall! When was this? Is Acana involved, as well?


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish my local pet shop have Orijen. For those shop who carries Orijen are all way over priced. If I remember correctly it was something like in the $70's for a 28 lbs bag. 

Stitch is on Innova EVO and Daisy will be switch to it also when she is about 1 year old. My local pet shop sells Innova Evo for a great price. They also have two 20% off entire store a year, thats when I stock up on 4 big bags.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

they changed orijen to 80% meat ingredients, not 80% protein.


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> they changed orijen to 80% meat ingredients, not 80% protein.


Please help me figure this out. I thought meat ingredients was protein so when they say 80% meat ingredients I thought that means 80% protein. Sorry but I guess i'm slow.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

nan said:


> Please help me figure this out. I thought meat ingredients was protein so when they say 80% meat ingredients I thought that means 80% protein. Sorry but I guess i'm slow.


I'm not sure what there is to figure out....Orijen is now 80% meat, not that much protein. Crappy foods like Beneful are probably 5% meat (guessing here) but probably in the 20's for protein


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

the amount of meat does not equal the amount of protein in the diet. my dogs eat raw, they are eating 100% meat, bones, and organs. this does not mean that their diet is 100% protein. i am not sure how to work it all out but i know that you have to subtract the water and the rest of the things that are not protein. i am sure there are websites that will tell you the exact numbers.


----------



## nan (May 14, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> the amount of meat does not equal the amount of protein in the diet. my dogs eat raw, they are eating 100% meat, bones, and organs. this does not mean that their diet is 100% protein. i am not sure how to work it all out but i know that you have to subtract the water and the rest of the things that are not protein. i am sure there are websites that will tell you the exact numbers.


Thank you so much for not making me feel like an idiot like the rest of the comments left for me. You really made it easy to understand.


----------



## kyle6286 (Jan 4, 2011)

nan said:


> Thank you so much for not making me feel like an idiot like the rest of the comments left for me. You really made it easy to understand.


ioreks_mom is correct. The 80% protein you now see on the Orijen bag is the meat content before the food is dehydrated. After the food is dehydrated, there is naturally less moisture and subsequently less protein. I think Orijen's protein %, the actual amount of protein your dog will be eating, is something like 38%.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I switched Tacoma to Orijen Regional Red about a month ago, and he is doing amazingly well on it. Holding weight like never before, coat looks better, better stools. I am super pleased with this food, and even though the price per bag is expensive (understatement of the year, LOL), Tacoma is eating HALF of what he ate of Taste of the Wild, and holding his weight better. So the price per serving is roughly the same.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

nekomi said:


> I switched Tacoma to Orijen Regional Red about a month ago, and he is doing amazingly well on it. Holding weight like never before, coat looks better, better stools. I am super pleased with this food, and even though the price per bag is expensive (understatement of the year, LOL), Tacoma is eating HALF of what he ate of Taste of the Wild, and holding his weight better. So the price per serving is roughly the same.


Glad to read this! I haven't looked at the regional red but the fish is WAY expensive, but worth it!


----------



## ihabaly2011 (May 19, 2011)

Orijen Dog Food Reviews


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

nan said:


> Please help me figure this out. I thought meat ingredients was protein so when they say 80% meat ingredients I thought that means 80% protein. Sorry but I guess i'm slow.


80% meat does not meant 80% protein, meat has water so have the meat is dehydrates then the meat content is lower. If you look on the bag of any kibble food at the nutritional list then it will list the protein content. I think the high protein content food in the market are Innova EVO and Orijen, EVO has 42% and Orijen has 38-40%


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

So are there any drawbacks to high protein that anyone has had any first-hand experience with. It seems like I keep seeing the same story over and over again when it comes to 'I fed Orijen and my dog has...' 

Another thing I've read is that it is linked to aggression, but again it seems like the same story over and over again. 

My pup has been doing great on Orijen, although he never had any real problems with anything else I've fed him either.


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow lookes like a great food has been found, I live in Lower Delaware, They sell it in all the feed stores around here.


----------



## adamaki (Apr 8, 2011)

We've just put Chewbacca on Orijen large puppy and he loves it (although to be fair he'd wolf down anything we gave him!) We've tried him on a few different kibbles and never been happy with what we can get here in Scotland, but I found a mail order shop that delivers for free and stocks Orijen so I thought we'd give him a go on it. It is pretty much the most expensive food I've seen but I don't mind if it's top quality. He hasn't been on it long enough to tell if there's any difference compared to other foods, although his poo looks a perfect consistency - nice and firm but not solid (previously on Arden Grange his poo was sloppy and on Pedigree it was so hard I'm sure it chafed on the way out!).

Verdict so far - I'd definitely recommend it, as long as you can afford it.


----------



## mulieb (May 10, 2011)

How do people feel about Orijen vs. raw? Henry's on a raw diet right now, but our training class carries Orijen, and I've given it some consideration!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

mulieb said:


> How do people feel about Orijen vs. raw? Henry's on a raw diet right now, but our training class carries Orijen, and I've given it some consideration!


Nooooo don't do it. There is nothing better than a good raw diet


----------

